# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  What form does nolva usually comes?

## TheDreamer

1mg (tablet I'm guessing) is accurate?

----------


## Gallowmere

10 or 20mg tablets are standard for Nolvadex .

----------


## TheDreamer

> 10 or 20mg tablets are standard for Nolvadex.


Why these are coming at 1mg then?

----------


## redz

On the upside arimidex is usually a bit more expensive than nolva. You definitely dont have nolva.

----------


## TheDreamer

Which one should I get then? Both nolva and clomid? I have aromasin here but they come in capsules of 15mg.

----------


## dpstore

Nolvadex is usually 20mg but you can also find them in 10mg 

arimidex is 1mg

----------


## clarky.

> Which one should I get then? Both nolva and clomid? I have aromasin here but they come in capsules of 15mg.


As already said Nolva come in 10 and 20mg.. As for which one you should get, yes get both nolva & clomid for your PCT.

----------


## fit_deskjocky

I like 20s cause they tend to be cheaper than the 10s. Get a pill cutter and split in half. I take 10mg per day when I start to feel my nips chaffing on the preacher curl pad.

----------


## TheDreamer

Thank you everyone!

----------

